# reflection in a birdbath



## mysteryscribe (Dec 29, 2006)

shot with a tlr photina.  This one came to me with a jammed lens and an advance clutch that was worn out.  Turned out pretty cool after all that.


----------



## CyGuRL (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats pretty cool. How exactly did you do that?!?!

Thanks,
Alexandra


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 24, 2007)

fix the camera or shoot the birdbath.

The camera had to be shot with naphtha to soften the old hardened grease.  Then I had to remove the front element of the lens to clean the glass.  The the advance knob had a clutch that let you wind it like a ratchet wrench.  It was shot so I removed one of the solid rewind mechanizums from an old camera I had cut the lens from.  Switching the rewind knobs was more work than difficult.  had to enlarge the hole ect no big deal.


as for the shot it is a tlr camera and hard for me to remember to level the shot so I just rotated it to level then filled in the spot red.

If there is anything else I can help with please ask this might not have been a very good explaination.


----------

